# How much gas?



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's a question I have not seen before about PCD - how much gas does BMW give you upon delivery? I know with ED it is very little due to the Welt policy, but never heard about PCD. I'm going this month, just waiting for my date.


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

I recall a full tank when I picked up my 2013 X5premium a few years ago. I probably could have made it home to Maryland when I left the PCD since it registered 28-29 mpg (gas) with a range of almost 600 miles. Have fun - it was a good experience.


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

I just did PCD Thursday. It was a full tank.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

DN325CI said:


> I just did PCD Thursday. It was a full tank.


Thanks - that's great. Between a full tank of gas and a nice hand wash/wax, 2 nice perks of PCD !


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

True. And the team at the Performance Center really know how to set the car up. They give you a very thorough, knowledgeable walk thru of every button and feature, but most importantly iDrive. iDrive is complex, and these guys are not salesmen. They are very knowledgeable product specialists. World of difference.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

DN325CI said:


> True. And the team at the Performance Center really know how to set the car up. They give you a very thorough, knowledgeable walk thru of every button and feature, but most importantly iDrive. iDrive is complex, and these guys are not salesmen. They are very knowledgeable product specialists. World of difference.


Agree 100% I actually found the ED delivery to be somewhat superficial - especially the Idrive/Nav, ect. And nothing about the connected services/BMW assist.Looking forward to a through setup at PCD.


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

DN325CI said:


> I just did PCD Thursday. It was a full tank.


I was there on Thursday too, small world (I was the one getting the 435). As others said you get a full tank


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Full Tank.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The delivery specialist also pointed out a small nick in the paint that I didn't even see. Willy asked if I wanted it fixed and when I said yes, they did it in about an hour. I doubt most dealers would have provided this level of service. The service manager even came out to explain why it wasn't perfect (it was a small nick and the best thing to do was put a dot of paint in the nick) and suggest waxing it right away to seal it..


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

mrjoed2 said:


> Agree 100% I actually found the ED delivery to be somewhat superficial - especially the Idrive/Nav, ect. And nothing about the connected services/BMW assist.Looking forward to a through setup at PCD.


Mrjoed2 - I'll be picking up my ED F31 June 2nd at PCD.....info I received said ED cars DO NOT get the delivery specialist orientation as that was done with the ED in Munich.

I agree with you that while the ED experience was great...certainly was not a complete review of all the car's features. As a "first time" BMW owner, I would like that full overview. Did you get that in Spartanburg following your ED? Thanks.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

miata13 said:


> Mrjoed2 - I'll be picking up my ED F31 June 2nd at PCD.....info I received said ED cars DO NOT get the delivery specialist orientation as that was done with the ED in Munich.
> 
> I agree with you that while the ED experience was great...certainly was not a complete review of all the car's features. As a "first time" BMW owner, I would like that full overview. Did you get that in Spartanburg following your ED? Thanks.


miata13,

When PCD contacted me for the delivery day confirmation, I wrote back I would like a full overview. They got back to me that ED cars don't get one, I insisted, saying the ED overview was not sufficient. PCD responded same day that they would accommodate me which they did. Just be firm. We go through alot of extra time/work for PCD delivery, they should do it.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

mrjoed2 said:


> miata13,
> 
> When PCD contacted me for the delivery day confirmation, I wrote back I would like a full overview. They got back to me that ED cars don't get one, I insisted, saying the ED overview was not sufficient. PCD responded same day that they would accommodate me which they did. Just be firm. We go through alot of extra time/work for PCD delivery, they should do it.


Mrjoeed - just got same day confirmation from Spartanburg...I'll get the full new vehicle intro. Thanks much for the info! Leave Saturday for my cross country PCD trip..will be great to see/drive our F31 once again..seems like forever since our March 21st dropoff in Munich!


----------



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

As a quick side note, the Welt is changing their policies, I got mine there about a month ago and it came with a full tank of diesel.


----------

